# How to do you start a "blob"?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think if I started what people are calling a "blog" I might be better able to sell my jewlrey. I'm so ignorant about selling stull on internet that even the internet, itself, confuses me. 

Anyone using a blob to enhance sales; if so, can you give me a few suggestions as to how to get started, i.e. what to do and what not to do?


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you mean a blog?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG yes I do mean a blog....


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like the "blob" idea better.
More of an attention getter than blog.
Just had to chuckle, it sounds so cute.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

what kind of jewelry do you sell? 

I think a blog that has content that interests the type of people that like to buy your jewelry would probably be a good one to start  seriously.

you can start a freebie blog at blogspot.com many homesteaders use that place

personally i like wordpress and hosting it myself, check my blog for info on that

good luck


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

web log= blog
web log= blob 

Yep! I like blob better too.  Another idea would be to see if there are any facebook groups for your area. There are several for my area. People sell all kinds of things.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Getting set up is relatively easy.
Keep in mind, millions of dollars of courses are sold on how to sell things on the internet
This is the Cliff's notes version of the Cliff notes
I will vehemently disagree with 45n5's advice, though.

If you are going to have a business, you need your own site.

That means a domain name and hosting (you internet location)
Go to namecheap.com and search for names. Look only for .com. I wouln't use Godaddy if they were free.

Your name should be something descriptive of your business.

For example, "handmadesilverwirerings.com would be better than SusiesJewelry.com
.com domains are $11/year. You can find hosting for $5/month. I use Host9, others use Hostgator

You will want to use Wordpress for making your site. It's free and can be installed in under a minute. Wordpress is "blog" software.
It should be available in your hosting package
It's simple to use and operate

You need a way to collect money. Paypal should be easy and cheap

And, you need visitors (traffic)

I could go on for a week but my fingers would fall off.
It's not hard but there are some technical skills. Sometimes, it's easiest to buy a 2 liter of Pepsi and a pizza for some 16 yo kid and let him set up.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

> I will vehemently disagree with 45n5's advice, though.


your suggestion of using wordpress and hosting it yourself was almost the exact same as my advice, why the negativity? to quote myself



> personally i like wordpress and hosting it myself



i mention blogspot because it is 100% free, and it's popular with homesteaders.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently noticed this on a blog that is in my craft/knit/sew/etc bloglist. She has opened a store on her site. It is set up by a company called Storenvy. I do not know anything about them, just noticed that she has one set up on her site now. 

I am posting the link for the main page. Look on the header line for SHOP. At the bottom of the shop page are links for Storenvy info.

http://www.knottygnome.com/

Again, I do not know anything about them (good/bad) -- just noticed someone else is using it in conjunction with a blog.

ETA: Here is a link for Storenvy http://www.storenvy.com/open-a-store


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, 45n5.
My adhd got me from reading only 1//2 your post.
I only saw the blogspot thing


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for helping.

45n5, I'm going to sell absolutely all the jewelry I've accumulated throughout my professional years while trying to keep up with the Jones! I have real nice items in gold and silver (some with stones; some without) as well as antique items passed down to me and some costume pieces that would fit with the clothes I created from imported materials. (I really should have been a dress designer like Mother was.) I simply do not wear jewelry anymore. I also have stones that I never got around to putting into metal, some quite nice. (I lost my hard drive and with it went all my pics of this jewelry; so will need time to take more pics.)

I'll look at the freebie blog spot until I get more acquainted with blogging. I'll pull your blog up and see how the experts do it. Thank you.

Strawberrygirl, I know absolutely nothing about setting up a facebook either; but would like to.

Larryfoster, I have considered setting up my own domain; just have not had enough time to study how to best do it. (I actually made several attempts but did not do a good job; and the site that was hosting my site was my "old" ISP. I'm using Hughe.net now and it doesn't offer that option for me. (Thanks for offerring to help with any questions I have. Don't be surprised if I take you up on it.)

Wottahuzzee, thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have always used "Note Tab Light" to prepare my html pages. Isn't this what "Wordpress" does?


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have always used "Note Tab Light" to prepare my html pages. Isn't this what "Wordpress" does?


i haven't used note tab light, however....

if you are wondering what using wordpress is like then you can go to here and start a blog for free, and it's almost exactly like using wordpress yourself

wordpress.com

sign up, kick it around, try it out, start a new "post" it won't cost you a nickel

the .com site doesn't like advertising and bloggers making money so that's why it's recommended to use

wordpress.org and download it and install it yourself

btw, i thought you were making jewelry to sell, if you are just selling it a one time then gone maybe ebay.com would be easier?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I'm just selling what I have. No time to make jewelry.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a quick note on Storenvy -- Apparently it is free to list and use their service now, because you are doing all the work to bring in customers, but it seems in about a year more or less, they will start a system where if their advertising brings in the customer, they will charge a fee. For right now, I think they might be a good place to list things. For example, if I had an Etsy shop right now, I would also be listing on Storenvy. BUT, I would want to make sure I understood all the details of their commission system when it starts.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

> Larryfoster, I have considered setting up my own domain; just have not had enough time to study how to best do it. (I actually made several attempts but did not do a good job; and the site that was hosting my site was my "old" ISP. I'm using Hughe.net now and it doesn't offer that option for me. (Thanks for offerring to help with any questions I have. Don't be surprised if I take you up on it.)


Feel free to ask


----------

